# 20 guage



## M Sharpe (May 17, 2017)

Thinking about maybe going to a 20 ga next year. Anyone shooting the Stoeger 3020?? What's your thoughts??


----------



## deast1988 (May 17, 2017)

20 in general, is a load of fun. Smaller more compact easier to tote. Whatever u choose, get it patterned An find a combo that works for you.

Ive used 870 youth, Winchester sx3, browning bps micro, 

What I hear on Stoegers is all positive btw.


----------



## Steve Roberts (May 17, 2017)

Mark get you an ATI Cavalry 28ga O/U at about 5lbs, and some tss 9's!!! You want be sorry!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 18, 2017)

Mark, this was my second season hunting with the Stoeger M3020. It's a nice gun for the money, I got mine for $540 plus tax, it's fully camouflaged. It packs a punch with tss 9s and Jebs .560 choke. It cycles great with 2.75" shells but I haven't shot a 3" shell in it.

Now, with that said, I also have the Franchi Affinity in 20 gauge. It's a sweet little 20 gauge but it'll run you a couple hundred more than the Stoeger but it's better built and has a better "feel" to it imo.


----------



## phillip (May 18, 2017)

I've got a 20 ga m2 ,lighter ,patterns like crazy. great shotgun all around


----------



## Ole3Toe (May 18, 2017)

I started hunting with a 20 this year also. Bought a used 870 youth model, and put a Burris FF3 on it. I absolutely love it. TSS # 9's are the ticket! It is a joy to tote in the woods! I would post a video of what they did to a birds head at 33 yards but I don't know how. If someone will give me their number I will send it to them to post it. Its awesome!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (May 18, 2017)

well i am very happy with my tristar an the kids lov it too an was only 325 trulock  federal 7 choke   an same ammo


----------



## WFL (May 18, 2017)

What you going to give up the 935.  You know that Russel going to talk trash. lol


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2017)

Just bought a Stoeger M3020 3 weeks ago. Killed a bird the week after I bought it. It's light, that's the good thing. It's a thumper with 3" TSS 9s. Visited William at Sumtoy and with his choke, lengthened forcing cone, and his FF3 mount it makes a great little turkey 20ga! Killed my bird at 45 yards without issue and my biggest bird ever. 

I will admit it feels a little cheap but it was $554 out the door with tax. The affinity is a little nicer and the M2 was the cats meow. But given the use I have for it, I was hard pressed to spend $900+ Extra on the M2. 

I'm headed for KS Saturday so we'll see if a few more birds think it's as deadly as I am.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 19, 2017)

WFL said:


> What you going to give up the 935.  You know that Russel going to talk trash. lol



Shoot, that big brute has long since gone to a twenty!!! Hahaha....I don't look for this to happen overnight. Man, I've killed a lots of birds with that ol' 935. I've had it ever since they first came out with them. Fact is, they weren't even showing up in the stores yet. Got a buddy to order it for me. They weren't even tapping the receivers then. You did that for me.

  But now William, how does the metal in the receivers hold up when drilled and tapped?? I've heard it's a pretty soft medal. Any issues with screw wallowing out?? That goes for the Stoeger, Frianchi and the Benelli.


----------



## WFL (May 19, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> Shoot, that big brute has long since gone to a twenty!!! Hahaha....I don't look for this to happen overnight. Man, I've killed a lots of birds with that ol' 935. I've had it ever since they first came out with them. Fact is, they weren't even showing up in the stores yet. Got a buddy to order it for me. They weren't even tapping the receivers then. You did that for me.
> 
> But now William, how does the metal in the receivers hold up when drilled and tapped?? I've heard it's a pretty soft medal. Any issues with screw wallowing out?? That goes for the Stoeger, Frianchi and the Benelli.




With the Burris or Vortex type sight I dont see a problem.   You go with a big heavy sight you could have a problem.  I would run the Burris 336 base or Sumtoy base on it.  They are two of the lowest and smallest set ups that can be put on.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 19, 2017)

Switched to a 20 3 duck seasons ago and turkey hunted the past 2 with it. 5# sure does feel great toting around. I went with Yildiz after shooting my daughter's one duck season.


----------



## WFL (May 19, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> Switched to a 20 3 duck seasons ago and turkey hunted the past 2 with it. 5# sure does feel great toting around. I went with Yildiz after shooting my daughter's one duck season.



They are good guns.  I see them on the 4h skeet team..  They shoot 50 to 75 rounds a week.  So in one year them kids shoot more than most folks shoot in a life time.


----------



## tknight (May 19, 2017)

I switched to a nova 20 years ago!  Like others have said, I like that it is lighter and it will get the job done!  I use a .570 choke with hevi shot 13 #6's.  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## mwood1985 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got a franchi affinity in 20. Light reliable fits me perfectly and I hardly ever take my 12 gauges out anymore.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jun 11, 2017)

Mark a real good friend of mine got a Stoeger 3020 Camo 26" barrel, and shooting the factory turkey choke it came with put up some very impressive numbers with Federal heavy weight 7's.


----------



## sman (Jun 12, 2017)

I bought one last year. Great little gun. Patterns well with TSS.


----------



## smoothie (Jul 1, 2017)

Not in that gun but my 20's have killed more birds with 2.5 to 3" shells than any other bore I own


----------

